#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Familienaufstellung? >

## lucy230279

Meine Mutter möchte unbedingt mit meinem Vater und mir zu einer "Familienaufstellung" gehn, um die Ursache für das 
Rheuma zu finden. 
Hab mal eben in Wikipedia geschaut und bin davon nicht so begeistert.
Was haltet Ihr davon? 
Hab eigentlich keine große Lust, mach doch schon so viel gegen die Krankheit (u.a auch Homöopathie) und im Moment geht es mir auch sehr gut. 
Fühl mich überfordert und genervt. 
Außerdem (das ist aber nicht der Hauptgrund), würde sie mir damit das Wochenende mit meinem Freund still legen, denn
ich wollte am Donnerstag fahren und der Termin ist Freitag nachmittag. 
Jetzt ist sie sauer. Weiß ja, dass sie mir nur helfen will, habe aber keine lust, alles das, was ich bereits mit meinem psychotherapeuten besprochen und erarbeitet habe, wieder neu aufzurollen. 
und evtl meinen eltern ins gesicht sagen zu müssen, dass sie vielleicht fehler in meiner kindheit gemacht haben. 
hat jemand von euch erfahrung damit?
Verzweifelte Grüße 
lucy 
zum nachlesen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Familienaufstellung

----------


## mandalaya

Liebe Lucy ,  
wenn Du nicht selbst den Wunsch hast , an einer Familienaufstellung teilzunehmen , dann laß es besser . 
Ich hab das mal gemacht und es hat mir auch was gebracht , nur war das im geschützten Rahmen einer Therapie mit sehr guten Therapeuten und mit Mitpatienten , die ich schon recht gut kannte . 
Bei einer FA im Rahmen eines Seminars o.ä. sieht das schon anders aus . Man kennt dann die Leute nicht so gut , die es anbieten und auch nicht die anderen Teilnehmer und die Kompetenz der Anbieter . 
Manchmal werden auch manipulative Methoden genutzt oder emotionaler Druck ausgeübt . 
Meine Therapeutin hat mir auch erzählt , daß instabile , leicht manipulierbare Menschen dabei u.U. die Probleme anderer praktisch übernehmen können . Man spielt ja dabei z.T. die Rolle anderer Teilnehmer oder ihrer Familie und manche steigern sich dann so hinein , daß sie es nicht mehr auseinanderhalten können , was ihrs ist und was nicht . 
Das Risiko sehe ich bei Dir weniger , aber was soll es wirklich bringen ? Im besten Fall erfahrt ihr mehr über euch selbst , aber wer hilft euch dann danach , damit umzugehen ? 
Den Grund für das Rheuma findet ihr so sicher nicht . 
Klar haben Deine Eltern auch Fehler gemacht , die machen einfach alle Eltern unvermeidlich . Deswegen hast Du aber nicht heut das Rheuma . 
Deine Mutter fühlt sich offenbar verantwortlich und schuldig für das Rheuma . An diesem Punkt sollte sie selbst etwas für sich tun , denn Schuldgefühle sind auf Dauer für niemanden hilfreich . 
LG. 
mandalaya

----------


## lucy230279

ich bin chancenlos. meine mutter lässt nicht locker.
telefonier gerade mit ihr, bin am heulen und nun kommen die schmerzen direkt zurück...  :Cry:

----------


## Patientenschubser

> ich bin chancenlos. meine mutter lässt nicht locker.
> telefonier gerade mit ihr, bin am heulen und nun kommen die schmerzen direkt zurück...

 
Es ist definitiv so das es Dein Leben ist, Du bist Volljährig nicht entmündigt, führst dein Leben selbständig, gehst einer geregelten Arbeit nach und hast eine schwere Erkrankung um die du dich kümmerst!
Das heißt deine Mutter hat DEINE WÜNSCHE zu respektieren!
Punkt um! Vll solltest du und deine Mutter das mal akzeptieren  _Was Du nicht willst was man dir tut das füg´auch keinem anderen zu!_ 
Heulen löst Probleme nicht wirklich! 
Sehr schick finde ich auch, dass du dich (perfekt) in diese Situation hineinsteigern und damit wieder Schmerzen auslösen kannst. 
Wenn nix hilft bei deiner Mutter, dann lass sie im Zweifel einfach im Regen stehen, 
ich meine Fahr zu deinem Freund und lass den Rest der Familie zu dem Termin hingehen. 
Weiß dein Freund davon? 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

> Sehr schick finde ich auch, dass du dich (perfekt) in diese Situation hineinsteigern und damit wieder Schmerzen auslösen kannst.

 gut, gelle? (war n scherz, ich weiß, kein ebsonders guter) 
ich fahr nun da hin, wenn ich nicht mag, schau ich mir das nur an. hab keine lust auf streit. 
meine ma will alle möglichkeiten ausschöpfen, mir zu helfen,is ja auch okay, aber ich bin noch nicht mal mit dem heilpraktiker durch. 
ich hab einfach nur angst, dass alles, was ich mir monatelang mühsam erarbeitet habe, in meinen sitzungen, wieder aufbricht und ich wieder von vorne anfange. 
mein freund weiß davon und er würde mir auch sehr gern helfen.
hab meinem psycho-therapeuten ne mail geschickt, mal sehn, was der dazu sagt.

----------


## Patientenschubser

> gut, gelle? (war n scherz, ich weiß, kein ebsonders guter) 
> ich fahr nun da hin, wenn ich nicht mag, schau ich mir das nur an. hab keine lust auf streit. 
> meine ma will alle möglichkeiten ausschöpfen, mir zu helfen,is ja auch okay, aber ich bin noch nicht mal mit dem heilpraktiker durch. 
> ich hab einfach nur angst, dass alles, was ich mir monatelang mühsam erarbeitet habe, in meinen sitzungen, wieder aufbricht und ich wieder von vorne anfange. 
> mein freund weiß davon und er würde mir auch sehr gern helfen.
> hab meinem psycho-therapeuten ne mail geschickt, mal sehn, was der dazu sagt.

 
Ich kann nur den Kopfschütteln, wenn du nicht willst warum gehst du dann dorthin?
Wenn du schon das Gefühl hast das es dir dabei nicht gut geht warum gehst du den dann dort hin?
Wenn du erstmal eine "Heilpraktiker-Therapie" fertig machen willst warum gehst du den dort hin?
Wenn du deine Krankheit erst einmal kennenlernen willst und dir die geeigneten Therapien selber erarbeiten willst warum gehst du dann dort hin? 
Lass es bleiben wenn es dir schon bei dem Gedanken daran nicht gut geht, 
oder lass dich wieder zu allem breitschlagen und überreden.... *Es wollen ja ALLE nur dein Bestes ganz egal was du willst!*

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Lucy,   Sie gehen wegen Ihrer Mutter zum HP, naja.   Sie gehen wegen Ihrer Mutter aber hoffentlich nicht zum Familienaufstellen; vor allem dann nicht, wenn sich der Therapeut auf *Bert Hellinger* beruft.   Familienaufstellen ist eine Therapie- oder besser Diagnoseform, die von Virginia Satir entwickelt wurde, um vor allem dort Ausdrucksmöglichkeiten zu sozialen Situationen zu schaffen, wo verbale Grenzen von Klienten erreicht werden.   Vor einigen Jahren hat sich durch den selbsternannten Psychotherapeuten und Ex-Missioner Bert Hellinger eine völlig pervertiertes Verfahren entwickelt, was sich vor allem durch die sträfliche Vereinfachung komplexer psychosozialer Prozesse auszeichnet.   Muster: Zwanzigminütige Demütigung in einer "psychotherapeutischen" Massenveranstaltungen namens "Familienaufstellen nach Hellinger", initiiert durch einen erzreaktionären, ehemaligen Missionar mit faschistoidem, frauenfeindlichem Weltbild, und eine anschließende Verbeugung und Entschuldigung vor einem wildfremden Menschen, dem ein "wissendes Feld" sämtliche Informationen über die familiären Verstrickungen liefert; und schon ist alles wieder in Ordnung.   Es muss hier in aller Deutlichkeit gesagt werden: Es handelt sich nicht um dass durch Virginia Satir (et al.) entwickelte "*systemische Familienstellen",* das als analytischer Bestandteil in einem therapeutischen Gesamtkonzept steht, sondern um die zynischen Veranstaltungen eines Psycho-Gurus und derjenigen Heiler, die sich in ihrer regelmässig unqualifizierten therapeutischen Praxis (meist psychotherapeutische HP) auf ihn berufen.   Abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass Hellinger sein Begriffe von Schuld und Sühne aus einer alttestamentarisch-mosaischen Werteordnung, in denen patriarchale Sippen- und Familienhierarchien noch ungehindert Geltung hatten, bezieht, und mit diesen Wertbegriffen hemmungslos soziale Beziehungen der Gegenwart bewertet, ist vor allem der esoterische Hintergrund ein Problem. Bei Hellinger gibt es Kontaktaufnahmen mit verstorbenen Ahnen oder "wissender Felder", die ihre geistige Verwandtschaft mit dem "morphogenetischen Feld" eines Rupert Sheldrake nicht verleugnen können.  Zudem bedienen die emphatisch vorgetragenen "entgültigen Wahrheiten" das Bedürfnis des Menschen nach einfachen Orientierungsmöglichkeiten und simplen Problemlösungen in einer komplexen Welt.    Vor Familienaufstellungen kann ich nur in aller Deutlichkeit warnen, wenn diese nicht als Diagnosemöglichkeit im Rahmen eines langfristigen therapeutischen Konzepts, sondern als Therapie bzw. zum kurzfristigen Erkenntnisgewinn angeboten werden.   Zudem gibt es keinen Nachweis eines Zusammenhangs zwischen rheumatischen Erkrankungen und möglicherweise gestörter Familienbeziehungen. Das ist völliger Blödsinn.   Tun Sie sich und Ihrer Mutter den Gefallen und verweigern Sie die Teilnahme, Sie können beide nur verlieren. Außerdem ist es nicht Ihre Aufgabe, ein möglicherweise vorhandenes schlechtes Gewissen Ihrer Mutter durch halbseidene Pseudotherapien zu beruhigen.    Pianoman

----------


## lucy230279

vielleicht hab ich ja auch hoffnung, dass es a ende gar net um mich geht, vielleicht finden meine eltern ja endlich mal nen weg wieder miteinander zu reden, 
ich kann ihnen genau sagen, was sie vielleicht falsch gemacht haben, aber das sollen sie selber herausfinden..das werden sie net von mir hören. 
der termin steht, es gibt keinen weg zurück, außerdem hat mein heilpraktiker das meiner ma empfohlen.. 
vielleicht kann ich es auch als chance nutzen, mal wieder meine ma und meinen pa für mich zu haben, ohne meinen bruder und wenigstens irgendwie das gefühl einer familie wieder bekommen. 
ich nehm das positive für mich mit..

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los das man dir eine Art Kopf (gehirn-) wäsche vrpasst hat. 
Sollen deine eltern da hin gehen und ihren Weg zueinander finden aber dich aussen vor lassen. 
Du machst alles nur um deiner Mutter zu gefallen.... HP FA.... 
Was kommt als nächstes? Engel anrufen? 
Ich werde mich absofort aus dieser "Disskusion" heraus halten....

----------


## lucy230279

schubser, ich kann dich verstehn und ich weiß deine offenheit zu schätzen. danke 
gehirnwäsche? ich glaube nicht..denke, dass ich immer noch halbwegs normal bin, oder?
findest du ich bin so abgedreht? 
kannst mir ja offen sagen. ich mach ebstimmt net alles richtig, aber unsere family ist eh sehr zerrissen und vielleicht ist das endlich mal ne chance..ich bezieh das net aufs rheuma, auf gar keinen fall, aber vielleicht sag ich meinen eltern doch ganz offen, was mir nicht passt. 
vielleicht finden wir wieder nen weg zueinander. 
für mehr will ich das gar net nutzen. was meine elternm draus machen, mal schaun..

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Lucy,   begreifen Sie das System nicht, das hinter dem ganzen Quatsch steckt ?  Ihr HP lebt in seiner homöopathischen Vorstellungswelt, in der eben auch Rheuma nichts anders ist, als eine geistartige Verstimmung Ihrer Lebenskraft (Sie erinnern sich an den umfangreichen Fragebogen). Weil höchstwahrscheinlich die aus diesem Denken resultierenden Therapien keinen Erfolg haben, wird nun nach Ursachen im Familienbereich gesucht. Da diese äußerst schwer zu präzisieren und zu therapieren sind, hat zumindest der HP eine billige Entschuldigung, warum der homöopathische Ansatz nicht funktioniert.   Schalten Sie endlich einmal Ihren Verstand ein, sonst werden Sie zum Opfer einer Wahnwelt. Ihnen hilft die Wissenschaftsmedizin und nicht das Familienaufstellen.   Pianoman

----------


## Patientenschubser

> *Meine Mutter möchte unbedingt mit meinem Vater und mir zu einer "Familienaufstellung" gehn, um die Ursache für das 
> Rheuma zu finden. 
> Hab mal eben in Wikipedia geschaut und bin davon nicht so begeistert.
> Was haltet Ihr davon? 
> Hab eigentlich keine große Lust*  , mach doch schon so viel gegen die Krankheit (u.a auch Homöopathie) und im Moment geht es mir auch sehr gut. *
> Fühl mich überfordert und genervt.* *
> Außerdem (das ist aber nicht der Hauptgrund), würde sie mir damit das Wochenende mit meinem Freund still legen, denn
> ich wollte am Donnerstag fahren und der Termin ist Freitag nachmittag.*  * Jetzt ist sie sauer. Weiß ja, dass sie mir nur helfen will, habe aber keine lust, alles das, was ich bereits mit meinem psychotherapeuten besprochen und erarbeitet habe, wieder neu aufzurollen.* 
> und evtl meinen eltern ins gesicht sagen zu müssen, dass sie vielleicht fehler in meiner kindheit gemacht haben. 
> ...

  
......

----------


## Pianoman

Weil Ihre Antwort an Patientenschubser zu spät gelesen habe, noch ein Nachtrag:  Familienaufstellen ist - ganz sicher - keine Methode, um innerfamiliäre Störungen zu bewältigen. Selbst im seriösen Ansatz geht es ausschließlich um die problematischen Verhältnisse eines einzelnen Patienten zu sozialen Bezugspersonen.  Familienaufstellen ist keine Familien- oder Partnerschaftstherapie.   Lassen Sie sich auf den Schrott nicht ein. Sie können nur verlieren.  Setzen Sie sich mit Ihrer Sippe gemeinsam an einen Tisch, machen Sie ein paar Flaschen Wein auf und reden Sie miteinander. Dafür brauchen Sie keinen Therapeuten.  
Pianoman

----------


## Teetante

Hallo Lucy,  
ich dachte bisher immer, Du seist erwachsen und stehst mit beiden Beinen fest im Leben, hast einen Job und eine gute Wochenendbeziehung. Weiterhin dachte ich, daß wohl Deine Mutter etwas durchgeknallt ist und sich mit dem Thema Rheuma nicht wirklich auseinander gesetzt hat. Denn dann würde sie a) erkennen, daß das völliger Blödsinn ist, was sie nun vorhat mit dieser Familienaufstellung und b) hätte sie auch nicht den Heilpraktiker-Weg eingeschlagen, denn Rheuma und HP paßt einfach ganz und gar nicht zusammen.  
Dem, was Pianoman schrieb, stimme ich voll und ganz zu:   

> Zudem gibt es keinen Nachweis eines Zusammenhangs zwischen rheumatischen Erkrankungen und möglicherweise gestörter Familienbeziehungen. Das ist völliger Blödsinn.   Tun Sie sich und Ihrer Mutter den Gefallen und verweigern Sie die Teilnahme, Sie können beide nur verlieren. Außerdem ist es nicht Ihre Aufgabe, ein möglicherweise vorhandenes schlechtes Gewissen Ihrer Mutter durch halbseidene Pseudotherapien zu beruhigen.

 Ebenso dieser Aussage:    

> Schalten Sie endlich einmal Ihren Verstand ein,

 Und wenn Du das getan hast, Deinen Verstand einzuschalten, dann ergibt sich das daraus von selber:   

> Setzen Sie sich mit Ihrer Sippe gemeinsam an einen Tisch, machen Sie ein paar Flaschen Wein auf und reden Sie miteinander.

 Lucy, Du bist fast 30 Jahre alt. Wie lange willst Du Dir von Deiner Mutter noch in Deinem Leben rumfuhrwerken lassen und Dir irgendwelche halbseidenen Therapien antun?  
Alles Glück dieser Erde, daß Dein Verstand noch nicht im Winterschlaf ist! 
Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Küken

Nu muss ich auch ma was sagen...
Bin zwar ein bisschen jünger als du aber wenn ich immer auf meine Mutter gehört hätte, grad die letztn drei vier ahre, dann hätt ich jetzt kein Kind, keinen Job, keinen Mann und wär schon unter der Erde

----------


## lucy230279

danke danke, ich habe eure ratschläge zur kenntnis genommen.
habe mit meiner ma schon per mail kommuniziert und hoffe, sie fast von dieser idee befreit zu haben. 
es wär aber schön, wenn ihr meine ma net so arg als schlecht sehn würdet, dafür gibt es keinen grund. 
sie ist auch nicht durchgeknallt, sondern klammert sich an jeden strohhalm, auch wenn ich augenscheinlich keinen brauche. 
also bitte verurteilt uns nicht.
dass es keine gute form der therapie ist, habt ihr mir ja schon durch erfahrungen berichtet. 
was meine psychische verfassung angeht, bleibt mir nur zu sagen, dass die in bester ordnung ist und für eventuelle abweichungen, bin ich in guter behandlung.

----------


## Maggie

Hi Lucy, 
das hat doch nichts mit verurteilen zu tun. Du wolltest doch nur unsere Meinung dazu lesen, oder?
Zudem bin ich auch der Meinung, dass sich als erwachsener Mensch nichts mehr von Muttern aufschwatzen läßt, wenn man nicht möchte. 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## Küken

Die Wenigsten hier haben deine Ma kritisiert. Schließlich geht es um dich und das was du willst.

----------


## Teetante

Lucy, ich habe geschrieben, was ich dachte bzw. denke. Durchgeknallt ist vielleicht etwas hart, aber treffen tut es die Sache doch siehe Heilpraktiker etc.  
Deswegen verurteile ich aber Deine Mutter nicht, ich kritisiere nur die Art und Weise, wie sie sich in Dein Leben einmischt und Du leider nicht dagegen ankommst.  
Gutes Gelingen, was auch immer jetzt passieren wird. 
Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Irene.sk

Lucie, Mädchen, Du mußt dich endlich abnabeln. Irene.

----------


## lucy230279

@maggie, teetante, küken 
das war auch net böse von mir gemeint.ehrlich. 
@irene 
was auch immer passieren wird, ihr könnt mir schon glauben, dass ich mich schon ganz schön abgenabelt habe. 
hab meiner mutter letztens auch an den kopf geknallt, dass ich mich bewerbe, da war sie ganz ruhig. außerdem werde ich definitiv zu meinem schatz ziehn, da liegen dann knapp 1000 km dazwischen. ist für mich auch ein prozess an dem ich lang gearbeitet habe. 
ich hab schon viel geschafft und das werde ich auch weiterhin tun. 
im übrigen meinte mein psycho-therapeut, dass er das nicht mit meiner familie machen würde, wir es aber gerne versuchen können. 
red am donnerstag mal mit ihm. 
wie es weiter geht?
ich halt euch auf dem laufenden, wenn ihr mögt.

----------


## Brava

Ach Lucy
Das alles lese ich jetzt erst!
So kenn ich dich gar nicht,meinst du nicht das du zuviel druck von deiner Mum bekommst
Spring nicht immer wie Sie will ,du bist alt genug um selber zu bestimmen 
Und das du weinst und wieder schmerzen hast ,ist gar nicht gut
meine Meinung lebe dein eigenes Leben ,tu was du selber willst

----------


## Farbenspiel

Hallo Lucy, 
ich habe an Familienaufstellungen teilgenommen und denke, daß es ganz wichtig ist, für danach kompetente Fachleute bei sich zu haben. 
Daß Familienaufstellungen zu 100% negativ sind, bzw. nichts taugen würde ich nicht sagen. Der Sinn darin ist vielleicht auch, daß man  Dinge nochmal "durchspielen" und dann Versäumtes nachholen kann (in wie weit nachholen kann sei dahingestellt).  
Was mich an Familienaufstellungen faszinierte war die Übertragungen der Gefühle und Einsichten/Anschauungen von Menschen die man nicht kennt (wenn man für jemanden anderen aufgestellt wird). Was mich aber auch erschreckte war, in was für Tiefen man dadurch geworfen werden kann. 
Ich wünsche Dir daß Du Kraft findest nach *Deinen* Bedürfnissen und *Deinen* Wünschen zu handeln Lucy, nicht nach den Bedürfnissen Deiner Mutter. 
Vielleicht hilft wirklich schon daß Ihr Euch einfach zusammensetzt und über Vergangenes sprecht - auch über Dinge die nicht so gut liefen - Klartext reden ist manchmal wertvoller und heilsamer als jede Therapie. 
Liebe Grüße 
Renate

----------


## lucy230279

so, wir machen das nicht.
hab vorgeschlagen, dass wir uns mal so zusammensetzen. hat es akzeptiert.

----------


## Teetante

> so, wir machen das nicht.
> hab vorgeschlagen, dass wir uns mal so zusammensetzen. hat es akzeptiert.

 Super, dann viel Erfolg bei dem Gespräch, wenn es dann stattfindet.  :s_thumbup:   :Prost mit Wein:

----------


## Brava

Super  :s_thumbup:  du schaffst das schon

----------

